#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  mysqldump apenas com tabela ?

## whinston

Galera, to usando mysqldump --databases x >> x.sql
Tem como exportar o conteudo de apenas uma tabela, ao inves de todo o banco que ela está ? Como ficaria ?

----------


## 1c3m4n

mysqldump -B BANCO --table TABELA > tabela.sql

----------

